# Is this the right size for corn snake hide?



## SnakeWhisper (Nov 13, 2012)

Im sorry to bother with little questions but i want to make sure everything is fine when i move corn snake to new home
So yeah, is this good size for an adult corn snake?
its 21x16cm / around 8x6inches ... also is 6cm high alright?









Thanks in advance


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

the one i did for a corn was a little bigger than yours but even tho he is 5' there is plenty of room still so i'd say that size will be fine.
are you planning on having a pool too in the viv coz you can intregate a pool and hide in one to save precious slithering space.
i'll put a pic up of the hide/pool idea if you need it.


----------



## SnakeWhisper (Nov 13, 2012)

TBH, i cut this as a water dish, so i used it to see if this size is right for hide since i have no exp with snakes
Yeah, im interesting in that pool/hide


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

pretty simple really using two pieces one atop of the other:


























the result. there is also an entry hole on the right hand side too but not a neccessity for yours


----------



## SnakeWhisper (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking good, but isnt there cold for snake since water is cold? Also is it healthy to paint water dish with acrilic paint and then with transparent paint for boats (waterproof)?


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

Water won't be cold, it will be at the ambient temperature.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

as stated once the water is in the pool the viv temp' will be fine for keeping it from being too cold. before placing water in the pool you just microwave the water in a jug for a few seconds to take the chill off it : victory:
on the painting/varnish topic, just about anyone does this on homemade hides/decor to finish off with no harmful effects esp' with snakes.
you need a waterproof sealant obv's tho for the pool.


----------



## SnakeWhisper (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry but im not sure if i understood, what should i exactly do with waterproof sealant?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

SnakeWhisper said:


> Sorry but im not sure if i understood, what should i exactly do with waterproof sealant?


this is just applied to the pool section of the hide/pool to waterproof it after you have grouted/painted to ones taste.


----------

